# Epoxy question?



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I Would like to know what brand of epoxy is the best against yellowing. I recently had one of my aftermarket headlights brake on my jeep and would like to fix it. It basically broke into 4 main pieces and I want to epoxy it back together because a new one is almost $50. I would like to get the glass glued back together ASAP so I can have my headlights working again but I want to have it look somewhat decent. What brand would I best be off with. I bought some Permatex 5 min epoxy but upon inspecting the box it didn't say anything about anti-yellowing. I Thought who better to ask than the epoxy experts themselves.:C


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

I can't give you a 100% guarantee on my answer, because I do believe eventually every epoxy will yellow. However, I did a test on the following two epoxies. Devcon 2 Ton and E-tex. Both have their pros and cons. However when I mixed D2T and Etex and applied them both on a white jig the E-tex by far was more clearer than D2T. With that said, it would seem like E-Tex would be the choice, however I can't give you a guarantee as I don't know what would happen in 6 months. Any kind of glue I've used on anything exterior eventually yellowed. The sun and the elements are brutal on glues and plastic. You may want a quick fix, but honestly a new lens for $50 may be a better solution, and it would be stronger, than trying to glue it. Just my opinion.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Well I am going to give it a go. If it looks ugly enough I will just throw Headlight Guards on to cover the cracks.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

Cycloaliphatic epoxies. AKA paint epoxy resins, not glues. Any glue-type epoxy will yellow. Why not use crazy glue? Dries faster and doesn't yellow.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Downriver Tackle said:


> Cycloaliphatic epoxies. AKA paint epoxy resins, not glues. Any glue-type epoxy will yellow. Why not use crazy glue? Dries faster and doesn't yellow.


I just figured that the epoxy would be stronger and hold onto the glass a little better.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Well I got it all glued up. Does not look bad. I kept it in the basement next to the heater and out of the UV rays. To get a good cure and discourage the yellowing. Thanks to those who did help me. I guess I just wanted a second opinion before I bit the bullet. Kinda sux when My work day is just as valuable as a chunk of plastic and glass.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

The devcon 2 ton does indeed yellow more quickly and easily than the envirotex lite. It becomes very noticeable over time with thicker and/or more layers.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

all well it is starting to yellow pretty good now I will just make a grill guard for my lights hopefully it will make it a lot less noticeable.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

This is what a patch on my boat cover looks like after 1 season. Used Devcon 2T on it.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

Did you check Ebay for a housing? I got one for my truck a while ago for something like $18. New.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

With the Devcon are you sure you are buying the clear-curing epoxy? The Devcon clear curing epoxy I have used on fly popper heads for over a year, all the heads are still clear and looking good...minus the scratches from bass.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

The devcon 2 ton is advertised as clear, but over time it yellows. Even in a brand new unopened package of devcon 2 ton, the hardener turns noticeably yellow with time. Back when wallynworld used to carry d2t, i would buy the ones where the hardener was the clearest. You coukd easily tell which ones had been there the longest, the hardener is yellowish.

For lures dont mess with 5 and 10 minute epoxy.


----------

